

How real people will use Windows 8 - chakalakasp
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4boTbv9_nU

======
cobychapple
That's really funny, but I think the point was made pretty early on. It would
have been much more interesting to see the test subject interact with other
areas of the Windows 8 UI for a bit more of a well rounded illustration of
what it's like on the whole.

